# Aegis 100W - What’s Going On?



## Carnival (7/1/18)

Hi guys.

So I haven’t mentioned this before, but when I first got my Geek Vape Aegis 100W mod I went through a number of coils when using tanks, they just kept ending up burnt and I couldn’t work out WHY. I primed each coil correctly, even tried vaping on watts lower than what was recommended for the coils, nothing seemed to help. 

Then I received my Smok T-Priv, and since using this mod I’ve had zero burnt coils.

Anyway, I decided to try my Aegis again yesterday afternoon, with my Goon LP. Things were going fine until today when I was about to rewick and noticed my cotton was burnt!

FYI I have been vaping at 35W and nothing over that (since using my RDA on it). Here’s a pic:




I have had my Smok T-Priv for close to 2 weeks now, and it’s never done anything like this to my wick or coils.



What could be the cause of this?


----------



## Stillwaters (7/1/18)

Wick looks like it's drying out in the centre. This could be due to wicking in the coil being too loose and the juice vaporizing quicker than the wick can be replenished or wick is too tight preventing enough juice to get to the centre.

The tails of your wick may also need to be thinned out to allow quicker wicking or not thinned out too much to allow juice to wick to the centre of the coil. 

You'll need to play with your wicking to get it right as there are many variables to play with to get the right combination for the atty and the way you vape

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

Strange one @Carnival 

Maybe the Aegis is firing higher than the T-Priv
Or maybe the Aegis is on a harder setting with some sort of curve that ramps up the power too much in the beginning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (7/1/18)

Thank you @Stillwaters, I’ll keep that in mind! Thing is, it doesn’t happen on my T-Priv. Only on the Aegis.

@Silver very strange hey! It does have VPC mode. I just double checked to make sure I wasn’t in that mode by accident and nope, always been in Power mode.


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

That's strange @Carnival 
Maybe it's just firing higher than you set it. 

What if you dial down the power...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/1/18)

i get that wen i use power mode hard. my mod has 4 modes soft, hard, normal and user. mybe u are in power mode hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

